# Would a Draw driver help my slice?



## gumbo (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Folks,

At the moment i'm only able to drive at around 70% because if i go any more I get a wicked slice.
I'm very interested in the new Callaway ft-5, but what I want to know is if I get this (or any other draw driver) will it help combat my slice?


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

NO NO AND NO. Stop with the bandaide approach. Work on your swing. If you use a gimmick to correct your slice off the tee it will only serve to maintain the swing that caused the slice in the first place. It will affect the rest of your game in the most negative way. Get some lessons. Developing good swing mechanics and "learning" how to adjust for the current slice problem is a far better investment.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The Ft-5 is an excellent driver, but I have to agree with Hogan, get a few lessons and figure out the problem with the slice, that way next year when you buy a new driver you wont have to worry about any fixer upper gimick. Besides which if a golfer is determined enough he'll find a way to slice 

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, the bandaid approach is a bad idea..unless your really that desperste. I also recommend a pro.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I also agree with the suggestion to fix the swing, not hide the problem....

I'd also like to suggest that many pros don't advocate swinging 100% anyway... Ernie Els has been a proponent of the 80% swing, and Annika has also been a member of that camp.... I find that when I make the good relaxed swing, I do much better - those never feel close to a 100% swing.

Just get another 10% or so...


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hogan said:


> NO NO AND NO. Stop with the bandaide approach. Work on your swing. If you use a gimmick to correct your slice off the tee it will only serve to maintain the swing that caused the slice in the first place. It will affect the rest of your game in the most negative way. Get some lessons. Developing good swing mechanics and "learning" how to adjust for the current slice problem is a far better investment.


Hey,

choosing the FT-5 driver is a good choice. 
I saw my Pro last night demo it and boy it flew more than 350yards, straight.

Now, choose a Neutral club and a good Pro that will teach you Good Sound fundamental. He/ She must impart this technology to you.
Your lesson may be slow but this will be the Best. You see, I have seen players after taking 10lessons, would goto the fairway and hit slices, and hooks. And never go back to the Pro inorder to correct the fault.

Listen to Hogan's advice and all the people who posted above, and you will never regret it afterwards.

Lastly, don't buy "Draw" clubs. I know someone who bought one, and now is planning to buy a neutral, 9 degree loft angle.

Be Brave and Don't mind the people who maybe laughing behind your back when your at the practice range. Just focus and visualized yourself hitting the white ball so Damm good.

And soon, you will be able to fixed the errors with Help, Trust me.


----------



## gumbo (Mar 9, 2007)

I have had some lessons, although it was just a beginners course, which introduced the basic concepts such as grip and impact position and i was in a group of 3.
The course i play mostly is only a 9 hole par 36 (although i go round twice), it's not real long but accuracy is key.
At the moment i can just 'dink' the ball around 240 yards up the fairway and just use a 9 iron to the green, if i can get my swing sorted i know i could drive some of the greens.
I been playing around 4 months and so far my best is 94.
Haven't played for a couple of weeks and have a few things i want to work on the next time i go to the range.
I think i will hold off buying a new driver for a while then.
Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I sold one of the FT-5's yesterday at work. They are a great driver, but not the answer to a slice.

This is just out of curiosity, what is the FT-5 selling for in the US?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

U Grooves said:


> I sold one of the FT-5's yesterday at work. They are a great driver, but not the answer to a slice.
> 
> This is just out of curiosity, what is the FT-5 selling for in the US?


I think the best source in finding out how much it is sold in US of A is to goto Callaway Golf homesite. They have an online shop where you can see how much they cost.

Also Golfsmith is a nice source too.


----------



## gumbo (Mar 9, 2007)

Again I dont know about the US because i'm in the UK.
golfonline.co.uk is best place i've seen for callaway. The ft-5 isn't released untill thursday and it's only £250.
Although the new big bertha 460 is only £190.
What about the talyormade R7 series, is the moveable weight system usefull or just a gimmick?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

The "will fix your slice" advertising is more of a marketing technique to get someone to puchase a new club rather than an actual corrective insturment. Draw bias clubs might help reduce your tendency to slice the ball, but simple act of buying a draw bias club won't be the the ultimate thing to rid you of a slice. I am the perfect example of this since I do battle a slicing problem and do own the FT-3 (Draw.) The club did absolutly nothing to fix my slice. 

Did it help correct it? Maybe a tiny, tiny bit - but it wasn't the cure all solution like the advertisements make you think these clubs will be. The one thing that has fixed my slicing problem has been constant practice both on the course and at the driving range [after proper instruction from a pro on my swing flaws]

There is nothing wrong with the draw bias club that I own. In fact I'm really starting to hit my FT-3 really well and am starting to find a nice workable groove with it. So you shoudn't shy away from them while shopping for a new driver, or any club for that matter, but just be prepaired to have the same problem [after you get the new club] as you did before.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Question...did you learn these techniques yourself or did someone teach you them?


----------



## gumbo (Mar 9, 2007)

Decided not to get the Ft-5, instead i got a great deal on ebay for the new Big Bertha 460, only £102 including postage.
I think lots of practice, trial and error, and the added forgiveness of my new club will help my slice!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

cesc said:


> Question...did you learn these techniques yourself or did someone teach you them?



I learned the fundimentials (again) in a beginners golf class last Fall. The instructor correctly pointed out flaws on my Posture, Grip, Swing positioning and a little bit on the lower body. After this class, I have been at the driving range at least once a month [with a goal of once every 2 weeks through winter] to work my way up from the small irons to the driver. All told I've spent 4 months working out a slice problem that was only prevelant in my drives.... But all of that practice is worth it!

All of that work was capped off last week when I went to the golf course, for the first time this season, and was able to hit a drive straight (of course after the first couple of holes of swinging out the rust.) I'm not worried about hitting the ball far - I just want it to land in the fair way everytime.  

Also I want to add that I don't think I have totally solved my slice either. I might have a greater understanding of the breakdown in my swing that causes it but by no means am I the ideal golfer now. I think I will always be picking up small improvements in my swing. Because, lets face it, I am a recreational golfer so I don't need to make a living at this and thus I just like to go out and have fun.


Gumbo - Contrats on the purchase!


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

gumbo said:


> I have had some lessons, although it was just a beginners course, which introduced the basic concepts such as grip and impact position and i was in a group of 3.
> The course i play mostly is only a 9 hole par 36 (although i go round twice), it's not real long but accuracy is key.
> At the moment i can just 'dink' the ball around 240 yards up the fairway and just use a 9 iron to the green, if i can get my swing sorted i know i could drive some of the greens.
> I been playing around 4 months and so far my best is 94.
> ...



I have a question for you. If you can "DINK" the ball out there 240 yards how come your best score is only 94? I play a windy 6150 yard course and if I hit it 240 all day my score will be better than 94 on a par 70. 

I think you need to worry more about your short game right now. 240 off the tee is fine if you are in every fairway. I have played with guys who only hit it 240-250 and they can shoot in the 70's. Why? Short games are excellent. Putting, short irons, wedges etc, all good. That is where you score.

Practice your short game, 75% of your practice time should be with a 7 iron down and putting.

Then watch your scores drop :thumbsup:


----------



## gumbo (Mar 9, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> I have a question for you. If you can "DINK" the ball out there 240 yards how come your best score is only 94? I play a windy 6150 yard course and if I hit it 240 all day my score will be better than 94 on a par 70.
> 
> I think you need to worry more about your short game right now. 240 off the tee is fine if you are in every fairway. I have played with guys who only hit it 240-250 and they can shoot in the 70's. Why? Short games are excellent. Putting, short irons, wedges etc, all good. That is where you score.
> 
> ...


I'm only a 28 handicap at the moment, i've only played around 15 rounds.
It's a little inconsistency that lets me down. Last time i played is a perfect example, i went round the first nine in 44 (my best ever). my second nine started just as well. then i went to peices, scoring a 10 and an 8 in the last few holes.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

As mentioned above, the key to shooting low scores is chipping and putting.

Which reminds me, I must go practise tomorrow night!


----------



## cyberfly (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Gumbo, Im with everybody else on this,, get a couple of lessons and you will see a major difference in swing consistency.. If you want to use gimmicks,, there are a couple that work quite well and are cheap. They make a plastic tee that has a piece of plastic that wraps around the back of the ball, between the ball and where you hit it,,,it stops the driver from imparting spin on the ball,,,they go straight,,I have used them in the past,, they are illegal for PGA play,,.
Also,, my golf partner of 20 years,, uses silicone spray on his driver,, the face of the driver is also polished to a mirrow finish,,, the silicone helps to stop the spin that the driver imparts,, still a gimmick,,but it also works and is very cheap,,and without it he has a wicked spinning slice,that dives into the woods boring into tree trunks never to be found again....... get the lessons and save your money on the driver....ron


----------

